# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Siam- Kanal

## Siamfan

Es kommt immer wieder hoch und das ist auch gut so!



> Is digging Kra Canal still a pipe dream?
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/opinion/...-a-pipe-dream-



Hier Information aus dem Netz:



> Kra-Kanal (auch Thai-Kanal oder Kra-Isthmus Canal, thailändisch โครงการคลองไทย) bezeichnet ein geplantes Projekt, einen Kanal durch den Isthmus von Kra in Südthailand zu graben, um den Seetransport zwischen Europa und Ostasien zu verkürzen, ähnlich dem Panamakanal oder dem Suez-Kanal. Der Kanal würde den Weg um gut 1.200 km verkürzen, was einer Reisedauer von zwei bis fünf Tagen entspricht. Ein 100.000-tdw-Tanker würde etwa 300.000 US-Dollar sparen.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kra-Kanal





> Golf von Thailand und Isthmus von Kra
> Der Isthmus von Kra ist die Landenge, die die malaiische Halbinsel mit dem asiatischen Kontinent verbindet. An ihrer engsten Stelle zwischen den thailändischen Städten Kraburi und Chumphon beträgt der Küstenabstand zwischen der Andamanensee und dem Golf von Thailand lediglich 44 km. Der größte Teil der Landenge gehört zu Thailand, westlich und nördlich der engsten Stelle befindet sich Myanmar. 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isthmus_von_Kra


Fuer TH befuerworte ich einen Kanal dieser Art, aber dann an der richtigen Stelle.

Die engste Stelle:


Der beruehmte Panamakanal ist im Vergleich dazu immerhin rd 82 km lang



> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panamakanal


Wie man oben nachlesen kann, gibt es bereits verschiedene Loesungsvorschlaege.

Ich wohne zwar in der Region Ranong, aber das waere sicher nicht meine Wunschvorstellung.

Hier eine Karte, wo viele Alternativstandorte drin sind:
[QUOTE][/https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kra-Ka...nal_map-de.jpgQUOTE]

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe vor >15 Jahren in den Bergen zwischen der AndamanSee und dem Golf gelebt, etwa 40 Strassenkilometer von Ranong. 
Hinter meinem Haus war ein Bach/~Fluss, dem ich wenig Beachtung schenkte.
Irgendwann fiel mir auf, der Wasserstand aenderte sich immer wieder.

Nach Gespraechen mit den Einheimischen, wurde mir klar, das war ein 'Khlong', in dem sich Ebbe und Flut auswirkte.
Fuer mich war das eine Ueberraschung, den man fuhr zweimal auf der Strecke, berghoch und wieder bergrunter, hatte aber das Gefuehl, "in" den Bergen zu sein.

Tatsaechlich war das Grundstueck aber auf Meereshoehe.

Ein solches Tal zu verbreitern, zu einem Kanal, ist eine Kleinigkeit, im Verhaeltnis zu einem Durchstich durch die Berge.
Und das ist an vielen Stellen und auch von beiden Seiten.

Somit hat es viele Plätze, wo sich von Ost und West und umgekehrt, ein Khlong tief ins Land eingraebt, und in der Mitte nur ein Kerngebirge von 15-30 km verbleibt.

Beim Isthmus von Kra sind es lediglich 44 km (blauer Pfeil) , aber da muss der ganze Grenzfluss ueber 50-60 km auch schiffbar gemacht werden (grüner Pfeil) . 
Auch noch der Bereich *durch* die vorgelagerten  burmesischen Inseln (Hoheitsgebiet) muss umgangen werden, was auch nochmal 20-30 km ausmacht.



Der Isthmus von Kra  liegt zwar am weitesten noerdlich, aber durch die Konkurrenz von Burma auf der westlichen Flussseite, schliesse ich auch (fuer mich) diese Alternative aus.

----------


## Siamfan

Der Bau eines solchen Kanals sieht meist anders aus, als sich die Meisten vorstellen.

Das Kernstueck in der Mitte (oben) ist ein Stausee, wo auch das Wasser fuer die Hebewerke herkommt.

Dann braucht es entsprechende Hebewerke , ..... fertig.


All das koennte TH selbst!!

Wenn man einen Kanal einem "Betreiber" uebergeben will, dann besser gleich ganz lassen!

----------


## wein4tler

Das solltest Du Dir als Siam-Fan-Kanal patentieren lassen.

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist eigentlich ein alter Hut, siehe zB PanamaKanal
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panama...nal_Map_DE.png

Ich brauche keine Federn an meinem Hut, kann man ja auch an meinem Avatar sehen!

----------


## wein4tler

Hast rech, auf Deinen Hut passt besser ein Hirschgeweih.

----------


## Siamfan

Käme bestimmt nicht schlecht,  aber bitte keine Krone.

----------

